# Free, Limited-Time Offer...Lathe Work - Not Too Complex Projects



## BVH (Feb 3, 2012)

I am a new owner of a fairly large, 12-36” "hobby" lathe. I don’t consider myself a complete beginner but more of a novice in “lathing skills”. I’ve made a few precision parts for myself that turned out great. I also did some lathe work very early in my working career decades ago. I am looking to gain experience and to have some fun with my new machine so…. for a limited time, am offering my machining services (time and machine) at no cost for not-to-complex projects. Simply provide me your materials, pay shipping costs and provide me with a 2-D sketch of what you want and if I think it’s within my abilities and I have the tooling, I will make it for you. Keep in mind that I am a novice and I may need to decline a job if I don’t think I can do it properly. 

I want to work with mild steels, maybe some 1144 Stress Proof, soft, non-ferrous metals and Delrin type plastics for now. No Titanium or other exotic metals. Metal and plastic sleeves, bushings, bulb adapters, maybe some heatsinks come to mind off the top of my head as examples but I’m open to anything. 

This is a manual machine so I cannot make curved or rounded parts and I prefer not to do any boring out of any lights. I don’t want to have to replace someone’s light that I may screw up. So generally, if you need a part made from raw materials, make a post. If you want me to modify something that has significant value, go ahead and post but I will be cautious in accepting a job where I might damage your “whatever it might be”.

ADDED: I prefer to make a quantity of one of whatever it might be. I want to try many different projects - and not get real good at one. Maybe two if I have to.

I’ll consider requests in the order posted. If this takes off, I’ll modify conditions and terms as needed.

My machine







A short Arc bulb adapter I made


----------



## ma_sha1 (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks for offering this up, very generous of you!

I might hit you up if I fail to complete the Swan Blaster lamp mount using my table saw.


----------



## moderator007 (Feb 4, 2012)

Thats a very generous offer BVH. I'am sure that it want take long for you to have plenty to do on that PM1236. You'll be a expert in no time. :thumbsup:


----------



## yazovyet (Feb 4, 2012)

I have a project I had been thinking of a while ago that needeed the host made on a lathe. It would be aluminum. Below is a sketch in mm. The hardest parts would be having to start with 1.5 inch round bar (maybe smaller but i don't lnow), boaring the body (but the walls are fairly think and could be thinker if needed), and the threads. On the plus side I think you could do each part completely in one go before cutting it off the bar (depending on if you could get the tread tool in at the threads on the top of the body before cut off. 
http://imgur.com/4dGBM
So if you were looking for simple stuff feel free to say no, maybe, or later; I know that isnt really a small or simple project but figured I might as well mention it. If you were going to go ahead and do it we would talk it over a bit. I can edit the drawing to be inches or mm as needed (it was just easier to plan in mm).


----------



## dj:litestick (Feb 4, 2012)

Very generous of you for the service BVH. I'm sure you'll be darn good at this after a while. An expert like someone else said.

I had some ideas bouncing around but once I draw up something I might send the blueprints your way.


----------



## BVH (Feb 4, 2012)

This is a bit too complex for me to start with. I've not done any internal threading yet and from what I hear, many of the machinists here at CPF use taps for anything 1/2" or smaller. I don't know what thread pitch you were thinking of but chances are it would probably be a special, non-standard fine pitch, maybe not even available in a tap? I've done some 1/2 and 3/4" external threads but not where the end of the thread comes up against a shoulder where there is no extra room for the tool bit to "run-out" in a groove to be able to stop the threading before I mash the tool against the shoulder. (Not sure how else to describe it). This could be a down the road candidate.



yazovyet said:


> I have a project I had been thinking of a while ago that needeed the host made on a lathe. It would be aluminum. Below is a sketch in mm. The hardest parts would be having to start with 1.5 inch round bar (maybe smaller but i don't lnow), boaring the body (but the walls are fairly think and could be thinker if needed), and the threads. On the plus side I think you could do each part completely in one go before cutting it off the bar (depending on if you could get the tread tool in at the threads on the top of the body before cut off.
> http://imgur.com/4dGBM
> So if you were looking for simple stuff feel free to say no, maybe, or later; I know that isnt really a small or simple project but figured I might as well mention it. If you were going to go ahead and do it we would talk it over a bit. I can edit the drawing to be inches or mm as needed (it was just easier to plan in mm).


----------



## moderator007 (Feb 4, 2012)

BVH, I cut almost all of my threads running away from the piece. Machine running Backwards, the tool has to be on the opposite side to do this. I use a self built cariage stop to set the starting point. Makes find the starting point precise and easy. Running away from the piece you never have to worry about stopping at a set point. You only have to start at a set point.


----------



## simplec6 (Feb 5, 2012)

How about a simple aluminium heatsink for a 6 XML build? Like this but all aluminum:


----------



## BVH (Feb 5, 2012)

Now _*that's*_ what I'm talking about! That looks pretty easy. Will you PM me a dimensioned sketch?


----------



## sadtimes (Feb 5, 2012)

Any chance you could make larger mag heads to fit bigger reflectors? Asking too much? Lol


----------



## sadtimes (Feb 5, 2012)

Any chance you could make larger mag heads to fit bigger reflectors? Asking too much? Lol


----------



## BVH (Feb 5, 2012)

Yes, asking too much at this early stage.



drmalenko said:


> Any chance you could make larger mag heads to fit bigger reflectors? Asking too much? Lol


----------



## yazovyet (Feb 5, 2012)

Thanks for considering mine. If you change your mind I'd love for you to work on it. All dimentions are approximate and the threads can be of whatever size is easy to do and can run into other areas as needed.


----------



## simplec6 (Feb 5, 2012)

BVH said:


> Now _*that's*_ what I'm talking about! That looks pretty easy. Will you PM me a dimensioned sketch?



Yes, I will PM you the sketch as soon as possible, thanks for the offer of this. Do I need to get the aluminum shipped to you or do you have a good source for aluminum? I have never bought any before and don't really know much about the different alloys. I will be glad to just send you extra paypal for whatever aluminum rod you have access to.


----------



## BVH (Feb 5, 2012)

simplec6 said:


> Yes, I will PM you the sketch as soon as possible, thanks for the offer of this. Do I need to get the aluminum shipped to you or do you have a good source for aluminum? I have never bought any before and don't really know much about the different alloys. I will be glad to just send you extra paypal for whatever aluminum rod you have access to.



As per my PM, I just happen to pick up a foot of 3" T6061 I can slice a piece off of. Costs provided in my PM, plus a few questions.


----------



## AnAppleSnail (Feb 5, 2012)

I have been kicking around a helmet-mounted caving light DIY for a bit now. My general plan is:

Round (Not certain of diameter, and about 25mm deep) block 'o aluminum with three 15mm holes bored in a triangle. Finally, fins around the outside (So that this will look remarkably like a tuna can with rings around it).


However, since I don't know what can or can't be done on a lathe, I know you might need diagrams before you could say yes/no. I assume I'd be paying material costs, which is still cheaper than I can get something simple put together for experiments.


----------



## BVH (Feb 5, 2012)

AnAppleSnail said:


> I have been kicking around a helmet-mounted caving light DIY for a bit now. My general plan is:
> 
> Round (Not certain of diameter, and about 25mm deep) block 'o aluminum with three 15mm holes bored in a triangle. Finally, fins around the outside (So that this will look remarkably like a tuna can with rings around it).
> 
> However, since I don't know what can or can't be done on a lathe, I know you might need diagrams before you could say yes/no. I assume I'd be paying material costs, which is still cheaper than I can get something simple put together for experiments.



I can make the finned cylinder but I am mill'less and drillpress'less right now so I have no means of drilling precisely located and straight holes.


----------



## tylernt (Feb 5, 2012)

drmalenko said:


> Any chance you could make larger mag heads to fit bigger reflectors? Asking too much? Lol


Mag heads are a pain to make because they use a multi-start thread. It can be done, of course... it just takes 4 times as long as a regular thread.


----------



## AnAppleSnail (Feb 5, 2012)

BVH said:


> I can make the finned cylinder but I am mill'less and drillpress'less right now so I have no means of drilling precisely located and straight holes.



If you can make flat-bottomed holes in about the right place and size (20 +1/-0 mm) then that satisfies this project. I can't make flat-bottomed holes.


----------



## las3r (Feb 5, 2012)

Pm sent


----------



## BVH (Feb 5, 2012)

AnAppleSnail said:


> If you can make flat-bottomed holes in about the right place and size (20 +1/-0 mm) then that satisfies this project. I can't make flat-bottomed holes.



I use my endmills to make flat bottom holes (when I had a drill press) but have only up to 1/2" at the moment. With the lathe, I can only drill a hole dead center. A mill would do it with ease - but I don't have one quite yet. I can make the finned disk and you could take over from there.


----------



## tylernt (Feb 5, 2012)

BVH said:


> With the lathe, I can only drill a hole dead center.


Well... if you have a 4-jaw or a faceplate, you can drill off-center holes. You can also bolt an angle plate to your cross-slide in place of the compound and put a drill in your headstock. Both of these do require some extra indicating though.

Many ways to skin a cat.


----------



## BVH (Feb 6, 2012)

tylernt said:


> Well... if you have a 4-jaw or a faceplate, you can drill off-center holes. You can also bolt an angle plate to your cross-slide in place of the compound and put a drill in your headstock. Both of these do require some extra indicating though.
> 
> Many ways to skin a cat.



Yes, understood but (the proverbial "but") I want to do fairly simple things first just to get some time in nailing down my accuracy and becoming familiar with all the new tooling. I hope to have a mill in the next 3 months or so, so making mods for the lathe hopefully will not be necessary.

ADDED to top post and here: I prefer to make a quantity of one of whatever it might be. I want to try many different projects - and not get real good at one. Maybe two if I have to.


----------



## BVH (Feb 7, 2012)

Just a status report. I've got a few items in line to make so let's hold any more requests until I get them made and then I'll open it up again.


----------



## Hoop (Feb 7, 2012)

What do you think of that pm1236? Is it rigid enough for its size?


----------



## BVH (Feb 7, 2012)

I'm new at this and have not used smaller machines so I don't have anything to compare it to. To me, it seems very rigid. No chatter, descent finishes - well, I do have a bit of chatter/high pitched ring when boring with my smaller 1/4 and 3/8 carbide shank bars. I've tried taking smaller cuts, am well within the bar extension limits and moving the bit .010 higher than center. I'm thinking I might be taking too little material as I've been taking about .003 - .004" per cut. If you haven't read WQuiles and DarkZero PM 1236 threads, they make great reading on this machine.


----------



## BVH (Feb 14, 2012)

Got a few things done and a few I'm waiting on to arrive so I'll open this back up for a few items.


----------



## egrep (Feb 14, 2012)

FWIW, this is a damn cool thread!


----------



## moderator007 (Feb 15, 2012)

Hi BVH, one of the very first projects I did on my lathe was to cut a maglite heat sink for a xml. Maybe you could make yourself a new xml mag or just simple give the heat sink away. There's always someone looking for a xml mag heatsink. Hats off to you for this thread BVH.


----------



## StudFreeman (Feb 15, 2012)

That's a wicked generous offer of you, BVH. I have an idea for a Mag heatsink that lets an incandescent host accept the deep Rebel reflector without compromising contact between the head/tube O-ring. I can sketch it up in AutoCAD if you're interested in the project.

Regards,
-SF


----------



## BVH (Feb 15, 2012)

Sure, send it my way. I have AutoCAD (Vers 2004) so you can send a file or post the pic here or PM or....


----------



## StudFreeman (Feb 15, 2012)

Sounds good; I can have a sketch to send you on Friday, definitely by week's end.


----------



## BVH (Feb 15, 2012)

Wouldn't ya know it...My next 3 prospects are a few days or more away and I've got nothing to make for the next few days.  I just know everything will arrive/break at the same time. Oh well.


----------



## BVH (Feb 16, 2012)

Bump, still open to requests


----------



## Mattaus (Feb 19, 2012)

Possibly too simple but worth asking...

I need a small black Delrin knob made for a potentiometer. It's 12mm in diameter by 10mm high cylinder with a center hole drilled to accommodate fitting to a standard quarter inch potentiometer 'star' shaft. This center hole would need to be 8mm deep. The hole does also *not* need to be machined to match the Pot's star shaft - it'd just be the size of the inner diameter of the star shaft. I can then just force it onto the pot for a tight fit. The top edge would need to be beveled slightly to take the edge off it 

That's about it - it's really quite boring! 

If you want a little bit of a challenge a small slot could be machined axially to fit a 5.5mm x 1.5mm tritium slot to act as a position marker. Not sure how this could be done on a lathe mind you. That's probably more of a CNC job.

If you're interested I can PM better details, drawings etc.

Cheers,

- Matt


----------



## BVH (Feb 21, 2012)

Sure! Why not! "Business" is real slow right now. Might as well have some of my "work" Down Under. Waiting on material for one job and nothing else in the Que. Imagine that, nobody wants free machining of simple things.


----------



## Mattaus (Feb 22, 2012)

PM Sent


----------



## Mattaus (Mar 1, 2012)

I asked Bob if it was possible for him to machine me a potentiometer knob for a light I am busy working on due to my inability to machine my own or buy one that looked like it belonged to the light. The result is below:






I am more than happy with what he did. Awesome fit, perfect finish. I might add a slot for a trit marker on one side but I'm afraid I'll screw up Bob's excellent work. Lucky he made me two :naughty:.

Can't believe people are not making up projects just to take advantage of this excellent offer. Anyway - I highly recommend Bob's services.

Cheers,

- Matt


----------



## bshanahan14rulz (Mar 1, 2012)

I have a AAA minimag that is in need of a heatsink. You game? I don't have any measuring tools, but I can tell you approximate dimensions will be that of a single AAA, with one end tapering to a diameter of ~8mm, and it may need a groove for one of the connections to the battery.


----------



## BVH (Mar 2, 2012)

The AAA is the Solitaire, correct? If so, I don't have one of them on-hand. I do have a AA Minimag. In any case, can you hand-draw a pic and post it? I'm sure I could find a cheap AAA at Home Depot for exact measurements.

Thanks for your kind words Matt.


----------



## jaybiz32 (Mar 2, 2012)

I could use a delrin spacer for a 4D mag to hold either 26500 cells


----------



## BVH (Mar 3, 2012)

Easy to do, give me a hand-drawn, dimensioned sketch? Or take a chance on my D-Mags and my 4AH, 26500 BatterySpace cells being same as yours? But I would still need overall length to make it. You could always trim it if too long. I'll probably have to pick up some 1.5". I'll check my stock.


----------



## BVH (Mar 3, 2012)

Going to close this now with the exception of anything pending. I appreciate all the projects sent my way.


----------



## pc_light (Mar 4, 2012)

Oh man, I can't believe it, the first time I see this thread would be you annoucing that you're not taking any more projects :-(

I was wondering about a small AAA-to AA adapter just the other day.

Just in case you change your mind, and/or if you get open time again, I'll send PM with a quick drawing and of course materials etc. if/when time comes.

In any event, it is very generous of you to do this for the community! An inspiration.


----------

